# Is Anyone Else Self-Quarantining?



## transcend2007 (Mar 17, 2020)

Yesterday I had to go the Post Office in order to mail my corporate taxes (last day) ... and I was forced to stand in a line of at least 25 people probably 20% coughing and sneezing the entire 30 minutes ... it made me realize that "Social Distancing" is a joke .. and as of tomorrow ... I am self-quarantining myself .. not because I have any fear of getting sick or dying .. more due to the fact I cannot stand the thought of contracting the disease and passing it to people who are risk ...

I just do not want to responsible for killing people who literally cannot defend themselves .... who would have been here 5 - 10 - 20 years longer but for the fact and middle aged healthy dude literally killed them because I could not be inconvenienced by doing everything possible to not be a part of the problem ...

I'm done bitching about things I cannot control ... like recommending Rapid Testing Centers ... and taking action on the things I personally control ... I hope my brothers and sister will do what they can also ... we all will be looking back 2 to 3 months from now .. and the question will be asked ... "Did I do everything I could do to slow the spread of the virus" ... going forward I will be able to answer YES ... what about you ....


----------



## Trump (Mar 17, 2020)

My son was sent home from school with a temp today so him the wife and 2 daughters are all locked away for the next 14 days


----------



## CJ (Mar 17, 2020)

Wifey is on board with your plan. She's working from home, doesn't want to leave for anything. 

I'm pretty much just going to work, which is important at this time, but nothing else besides food shopping.

We already preemptively cancelled a few appointments that weren't life or death.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 17, 2020)

Yeah. I got exposed to a soldier coming back from South Korea, I believe. Got the call to self quarantine. Test if I develop any symptoms. Had a headache...but I got hammered last night. 

I hate people anyway. Mandated solitude is a boon.


----------



## Jin (Mar 17, 2020)

Have been isolating for three weeks. Pulled our daughter out of daycare (one of the mothers is an ICU nurse). 

 I try to only go out a couple times a week for essentials and CostCo every 5 weeks or so. No panic yet. 

We’re ready for a couple months solitude. Actually enjoying it. We got access to loads of nature and have been catching up with people from the past via Skype etc. 

I’m in the “forced solitude” is easy category. 

Most of our community is over 65. Japans policy has sucked. I expect to know a handful of people who will die from the virus.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 17, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Yeah. I got exposed to a soldier coming back from South Korea, I believe. Got the call to self quarantine. Test if I develop any symptoms. Had a headache...but I got hammered last night.
> 
> _*I hate people anyway. Mandated solitude is a boon.*_



LOL totally agreed.
And hooray for getting hammered!


----------



## CantTouchThis (Mar 17, 2020)

Self isolated myself and my colleague after dealing with a call to a house of someone saying they couldn't breath. Had to break down the door because all we could hear was someone wheezing for breath. She got to the hospital and we went home after shift. Got called up yesterday saying she had tested positive for corona virus and that myself and my colleagues should self isolate for two weeks as precaution. 

Dominoes still delivers so thats always a bonus.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m over it. I’m now part of the problem.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 17, 2020)

Good luck brutha.

I am a homebody anyway so I don't need to quarantine myself per say. I am just being conscious to not go out unless I need something like food or gas. I am not doing it for others but more for myself.


----------



## German89 (Mar 17, 2020)

"Social distancing" 

I'm a introvert so. I dont know what that means. I shall do as I normally do.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 17, 2020)

I really don’t do much outside of my job and the gym and until they tell me I can’t go to work I’m going in. They are talking about a 4 week furlough coming up though.

They just canceled all k-12 for the rest of the school year in my state. Got me thinking, what are all these parents gonna do who work in the morning but have children young enough who can’t be on their own. Day care is out of the question because that would defeat the purpose  of the whole thing. Crazy times


----------



## CJ (Mar 17, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I really don’t do much outside of my job and the gym and until they tell me I can’t go to work I’m going in. They are talking about a 4 week furlough coming up though.
> 
> They just canceled all k-12 for the rest of the school year in my state. Got me thinking, what are all these parents gonna do who work in the morning but have children young enough who can’t be on their own. Day care is out of the question because that would defeat the purpose  of the whole thing. Crazy times



People in our town are banding together, helping out those in situations like that. There are some who work from home, or can't work now, and take care of the kids of those who must work. Not sure if there's a financial aspect to this or not, but if there is, it's worth it to both parties. 

Also some have offered to go shopping and/or run errands for the elderly, to keep them at a safe distance from public places to keep them safe.

I'm honestly impressed at the community.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 17, 2020)

Eat, sleep, train, sex.  All done at home.  We live out in the woods.  So except for my work and groceries, we don't go anywhere anyway.  So we continue at our home as we have for at least the last seven years.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> People in our town are banding together, helping out those in situations like that. There are some who work from home, or can't work now, and take care of the kids of those who must work. Not sure if there's a financial aspect to this or not, but if there is, it's worth it to both parties.
> 
> Also some have offered to go shopping and/or run errands for the elderly, to keep them at a safe distance from public places to keep them safe.
> 
> I'm honestly impressed at the community.



wow that is really cool to hear. They say times like these are when people are the most cohesive and really united as a country.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 18, 2020)

Changing behavior is hard ... I do find myself washing my hands far more and for longer durations ... I also am more aware of how much I touch my face ... I find amazing how many times I itch or my nose ... rub my eyes or ears ... we all do it nearly subconsciously ... I'm also eating healthier with less restaurant food ...


----------



## Trump (Mar 18, 2020)

I actually shocked how often I touch my face itch my nose and rub my eyes. It’s litrally all day long. Having to make a conscious effort to stop doing it



transcend2007 said:


> Changing behavior is hard ... I do find myself washing my hands far more and for longer durations ... I also am more aware of how much I touch my face ... I find amazing how many times I itch or my nose ... rub my eyes or ears ... we all do it nearly subconsciously ... I'm also eating healthier with less restaurant food ...


----------



## CJ (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm walking around wearing oven mitts!!!


----------



## German89 (Mar 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm walking around wearing oven mitts!!!



I need my mitts back. Damn it Cj!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 18, 2020)

I jerked off with a surgical glove on this morning and it felt like somebody else...


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 18, 2020)

CantTouchThis said:


> Self isolated myself and my colleague after dealing with a call to a house of someone saying they couldn't breath. Had to break down the door because all we could hear was someone wheezing for breath. She got to the hospital and we went home after shift. Got called up yesterday saying she had tested positive for corona virus and that myself and my colleagues should self isolate for two weeks as precaution.
> 
> Dominoes still delivers so thats always a bonus.



damn brother, hopefully you didn’t get it 
are you a firefighter/paramedic?


----------



## tinymk (Mar 18, 2020)

Still working daily and lifting.  Using universal precautions.  We now have 14 confirmed cases in my State.


----------



## DNW (Mar 18, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I jerked off with a surgical glove on this morning and it felt like somebody else...



That's bc my hand was in it


----------

